# Bachmann Climax



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I remember there was someone who had a bunch of climx tips but can't seem to find it now. I think the name was George S????? Doing the sound and controller card so want to get it all done at once.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Is this what you are referring to - http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips5/climax_tips.html


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had the BM Climax since it first came out, it is one of my favorite engines.....but unlike the prototype which was designed to run on horrible track, Bachmann's Climax requires near perfect track because they did not allow one of the trucks to rock side to side.....The fix was very simple check out my how-to at http://4largescale.com/trains/P1.htm


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd add a note to complement George's tips... correcting the problem with the Climax's intolerance of out-of-level track. The front truck can be made free to "rock" laterally by removing the two half-moon-shaped bearing surfaces on the frame. Dean Whipple shows how to do it here: http://4largescale.com/trains/P1.htm That link will get you to a list of sites. Select "Dean", go to his home page, then select "Locomotives" and Climax #6". I made that modification on my Climax and turned it from a shelf queen to an active part of my roster.


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like Dean got his own post in before I finished mine! Just goes to show that you can get a lot of good info form the guys who visit MLS!


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks. Any pic available on that front truck mod?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By mickey on 15 Sep 2012 08:58 PM 
Thanks. Any pic available on that front truck mod? Click the link on the last line in Dean Whipple's post then scroll down to the "To fix a problem the Climax has always had."


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I did that but did not see a section on that. Here is what I find Contents [*]Bachmann Climax Performance[*]20 Hour Break In Report[*]Power Pickup Issues







17 Sep 09[*]Details[*]Nits[*]Lighting[*]Scale and Clearance[*]Chuff Switch Issues[*]Sound In The Climax







13 Sep 07[*]Couplers







11 Mar 08[*]Driveline Issues[*]Truck to Frame Connection Modifications[*]Wiring the Climax Motors for Command Control[*]Smoke[*]DCC Installation in the Climax







17 Sep 09[/list]


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry for no line spacing. Doing this on iPad which does not send carriage returns. Will try to fix via computer later.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Oops. Just realized I was looking at wrong site. I was on George's site. Here is the correct thing. I totally missed the correlation to the picture with the BIG red arrow as being what it was. Sorry....


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

Use Dean's link. It will take you right to the page for the Climax. Scroll down to the paragraph right under his notes about his conversion to battery power. There's a photo there that shows what we're talking about. 

To remove the truck, turn the loco upside down. There's a small screw under the center of each truck sideframe that holds the center spring assembly in place. Remove them, then jiggle the center spring assemblies out. They're snug, but they will come out. No need to remove the springs individually. Once you have these assemblies pulled out, you'll find a screw securing the truck assembly to the bolster on each side. Take those out and the truck can be pulled free. With that out of the way, you can cut off the half-moon shaped protrusions on the frame. As delivered, these protrusions ride on the top of the side frames and keep the truck from rocking from side to side. What we're doing is changing the loading from the side frames to the center of the truck assembly. I used a Dremel tool with an abrasive cutting disc to cut off the frame protrusions. Note that when you reassemble the truck to the frame, you do need to use a couple of small washers around the center boss on the bolster to keep the frame level. If you don't use them, the locomotive will be lower in the front than in the back and the truck won't be able to rock like you want it to. Actually, the work is easier than it sounds. Hope this clarifies things for you.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Oops. Just realized I was looking at wrong site. I was on George's site. Here is the correct thing. I totally missed the correlation to the picture with the BIG red arrow as being what it was. Sorry.... No problem Mickey, so long as you got what you needed.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Any negatives to this? Just wondering why Bachamnn didn't do this to start with or in the latest release of the climax.


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

I have to admit, I own two of these and one has an older Phoenix sound system in it and it is LOUD! One of the more popular engines on my line! It sure can pull for such a little engine.


----------

